# Switch check problem help?



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

I just bought a 921 from a garage sale to watch OTA... How come I can't do the check switch? I have a Twin Dish500. If I run signal feed to two tuners, then the receiver rebooting everytime I do check switch. But with one feed to tuner, it works. My firmware is L273. Thanks


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

You have to have two coax cables from the twin hooked to the 921. Is your twin a legacy or DP?


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

i have twin legacy.. Yes, i tried to hook up both signal feed but it reboot.. It work with only 1 feed... Port #2 when insert sat signal seem ok, but port #1 when insert Sat signal, it reboot. How can I force to down load new firmware anyways? thanks


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Kenkali said:


> i have twin legacy.. Yes, i tried to hook up both signal feed but it reboot.. It work with only 1 feed... Port #2 when insert sat signal seem ok, but port #1 when insert Sat signal, it reboot. How can I force to down load new firmware anyways? thanks


If you have not done this already, try this. Have you used both outputs from the legacy twin before? If not, you may have a bad twin or a bad cable. Carefully check your connections form the tuner your having problems with to the twin.

otherwise:
1) Do a 30 second power cord reboot. Retry what you have already done. 
2) Disconnect the coax cables from the 921 then run a check switch ( It will revert to legacy and hopefully reset it as such). Hook the coax cables back and do another check switch.

After that and it still doesn't work, bring up the PIP window and try and swap tuners. Does either tuner show a green lined screen and does it's image remain when switching off the PIP? This may be a sign of a bad tuner. If it isn't working properly after this, you should give E* ATS a call to see if they have any procedures.


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

Anyhow.. I did a default reset.. and now All light front panel turn on, but nothing on screen. Any dear? Thanks


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Kenkali said:


> Anyhow.. I did a default reset.. and now All light front panel turn on, but nothing on screen. Any dear? Thanks


Do you mean you did a, "Factory Default?" I have read in other threads where people have performed a factory default and that has rendered the 921 in operable, with the belief that had terminal internal problems in the first place.


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Do you mean you did a, "Factory Default?" I have read in other threads where people have performed a factory default and that has rendered the 921 in operable, with the belief that had terminal internal problems in the first place.


Check switch ok now with DishPro LNBFs... but it reboot right after check switch.. The config shows both tunners has 110/119 Green. I guess it needs to upgrade to newer FW. Thanks for your help.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

That is good news. Sounds like the 921 doesn't work well with legacy anymore. Keep us posted on how things work after it finishes the download.


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

boylehome said:


> That is good news. Sounds like the 921 doesn't work well with legacy anymore. Keep us posted on how things work after it finishes the download.


Now when I turn on the receiver, all the front panel lights ON as well, no guide, no menu.. just a blank screen. Turn On/Off functional but just nothing.. black screen that's what i see...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Kenkali said:


> Now when I turn on the receiver, all the front panel lights ON as well, no guide, no menu.. just a blank screen. Turn On/Off functional but just nothing.. black screen that's what i see...


Do you mean that the green power button is lit? Do you have a blue and yellow light also (this means safe mode)? Can you get into you system information screen? What is the software version? And, how do you have it connected to your TV? If it is in process for taking a download, it takes over 45 minutes. If you disturb the download process, it negates it until there is a tuner free or the receiver is off.

When you first turn it on by plugging it into the power the 921 goes through a reboot process. You first should see a silver medallion for a few seconds then after it disappears, there should be a blue/green "015" screen that reads, "Acquiring data from satellite. Please wait..." It generally takes up to five minutes to fully boot. The 921 sometimes takes time to cycle through all the processes when powering it on and it takes time for the audio/video to appear.

What kind of cable are you using? Is it RG6, and how many feet in length is each cable to the 921? Is the power cord getting a good ground?

If you only get a black screen, no audio, no menu information, and no EPG, I think your 921 is a dud.

I think that maybe the most important questions are; how did you come into possession of the 921? Did it get bumped real hard when the hard drive was spinning? Could you have bought a defective 921? Have you called E* for assistance?


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi boylehome, I will try to answer best of your each question. Thanks for taking your time helping me. I greatly appreciated.
1. ALL lights are lid.. including blue/yellow and green power
2. Software is L273. I can't into system menu. It turn off/on that's it!
3. Connection isn't an issue.. I verified it. I used RG6
4. Its in process of downloading? hm, I can't tell. The green power light supposes to blink when downloading correct? In this case, it's not blinking.
5. As of yesterday, I can get into system menu, but channel 101/103 or OTA is dark screen (this after check switch)
6. I bought it on Ebay, and yes, I called Echostar Rep and they said that this receiver is out of guarantee.. They offered to exchange to upgrade different model if I subcribe.. I might have to cancel cable and go back to Echostar. Thanks for your help.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Kenkali -

I can't think of any other procedures in an attempt to get you 921 working. Maybe there is someone viewing who has had the same experience and was able to do some magic trick. I had to have one 921 replaced as it essentially was doing the same as yours. I was able to revive it once but then the hard drive started clunking and it quit working completely.

You should try to return for a refund or if you can take advantage of the 622 swap offer for $99, if applicable only if you don't object to leasing. 

John


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

Finally I got it to work.. Thanks all for the help. I didn't fix it though.. I think the software was too old. I just left it alone for a few days plugged in sat feed, and now it's working. It allowed me to check switch, and also it just d/l newest software.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

if your using a dual tuner you need a seperator one line from sat to seperator to each input on receiver.
and you need a dish pro plus lnb or a dish por plus 44 switch.
if usinf a dish pro lnb or dp 34 switch you need 2 cables from lnb to receiver.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Kenkali said:


> Finally I got it to work.. Thanks all for the help. I didn't fix it though.. I think the software was too old. I just left it alone for a few days plugged in sat feed, and now it's working. It allowed me to check switch, and also it just d/l newest software.


You must have some pretty good magic going on there Kenkali  I hope that you can get it up and running 100%. Keep us posted.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

cosmo said:


> if your using a dual tuner you need a seperator one line from sat to seperator to each input on receiver.
> and you need a dish pro plus lnb or a dish por plus 44 switch.
> if usinf a dish pro lnb or dp 34 switch you need 2 cables from lnb to receiver.


He said "i have twin legacy." You cannot use separators with that.

I had it go to a worse state--alternating red blue and yellow with green on. This was just before it wiped the disk of 150+ hours of programming, favorite lists, preferences....

I'm glad he now has some control of it.
-Ken

On 5/10/06 on another 921 thread he said, "I used dishpro LNBs and check switch went thru but also it reboot right after check switch." So now I don't know.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

sorry post 7 says, Check switch ok now with DishPro LNBFs...


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks guys.. It's WORKING... ... I think it just might be software issue, my receiver has outdated software L273. I just want to leave a few note for whoever might fall into my problem. Here is the problem.
1. First I plugged in Legacy LNB BOTH Sat feed, receiver keeps rebooting couple of times, and finally completely stop rebooting.. When I hit check switch, the switch test run only up to 2/34 then reboot again. So the switch test failed. The config shows XXXX no switch detected.
2. I plugged only ONE Sat feed to Tuner #1, nothing improved.. the problem still as I stated above.. it keeps rebooting when check switch.
3. I plugged only ONE Sat feed to Tuner #2. Check switch went thru, and the switch verified 110/119 on Tuner #2. Tuner #1 config still XXXX. But channel 101 still blank, no updated whatsoever..I leave it for day, nothing....I even reset to default... 
4. I brought this receiver to my brother's place where he as DP LNB set up.. I plugged in BOTH Sat feed and do a check switch.. Amazing, check switch verified 110/119 BOTH Tuners, but it sudden shut off right after switch detected. It kept rebooting for a while, maybe 5 times of rebooting. When I come back few hours later, I can turn On and OFF, but when I turn the receiver On, ALL front panel lights led up but the screen is dark, nothing on screen, I can't even access to the main menu. I just gave up, then turn it off. 
5. Two days later, nothing changed
6. The third days when I turned On, Bamm, channel 101 with full guide and video. Software is still L273. Go to check switch menu only seeing xxxx.. so I did check switch one more time. this time went thru just fine and channel 101 video still there.. I turned off.. within 1 hour it updated to L276..WOW...
7. I brought it back to my place, plugged in two sat feed Legacy LNB, check switch verified both tuners. It's awsome.. It's working great!!! I'm in business..


----------

